
Show HN: Erth.io – a multiplayer platform brawler - rococode
http://erth.io
======
fosco
pretty neat, having ability to 'block' would be pretty cool.

some terrible one line advice:

total damage counter

total kill counter

total death counter

spin knight seems too strong/fast

grenader seems too weak

aura master does not have ability to attack on command (always auto attack) -
my fav one of course :-)

game play is fast - this is great

having one or two more 'open' fields of flat or single brick pvp areas might
be fun.

a lot of xp is lost upon death - I understand the point but maybe a little
less would make you feel like you could still come back at the person who
killed you would be nice without having to creep for 5 minutes :-)

quite addicting :-) I like the simplicity.

~~~
rococode
Thanks for all the feedback :D I like the idea of an open field very much,
probably will add it quite soon.

I will consider increasing the amount of exp you respawn with (but it can't be
too much or you end up with people dominating non-stop)

some nerfs/tweaks have happened since your comment but I'm always open to more
input on that :)

------
rococode
Been working on this for a couple months; would really appreciate any
feedback! I'm trying to get some advertising going soon so I'd love to be able
to get in some last minute improvements.

------
m0dE
good job man. i would like it if i could face directions using mouse. sword
swing is too slow

ps. i made braains.io and krew.io

~~~
rococode
Woah, those are some pretty nice io games :D

Thanks for the feedback on the mouse stuff - I will definitely play around
with controls more since it's been brought up to me several times before as a
point that could be improved.

